# 2 days late



## Dianneah

Hi Im new here, but Im 2 days late and im always on point with af. Im having cramps and lower back pain like she's coming, i have white discharge also.

Any info will help.

If i am preggos, I will be extremely happy. 

Thank you &#128156;


----------



## bdb84

:wave: and :dust:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Dianne

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Pop over to our Two Week Wait board and TTC.

When do you hope to test?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) Good luck!


----------



## Dianneah

Thank you so much guys, im wanting to test tomorrow but so scared.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for when you test :)


----------



## Dianneah

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dianneah

:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## SophBabes

Welcome :) && Good Luck When Testing :D xx


----------



## Dianneah

Hi Guys, so i tested and got the :bfn: will try again in a couple of days. &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

